

Ask HN: Review my weekend project; Tunes AM - Jim_Neath

Tunes AM is a quick project I knocked up over the weekend that allows you to post links to music to your facebook account.<p>I'm planning to expand it to allow you to signup via Twitter as well.<p>Any criticism is always welcome.<p>http://tunes.am
======
Jim_Neath
Clickable link: <http://tunes.am>

